# Divorce from SA citizen - please help!



## lisamaria (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a bit of a complicated situation and have absolutely no idea how to go about proceeding.
I met my spouse in London where we lived together for a while. His visa expired, so he had to return back to South Africa where he is from. I decided to move there to be with him in 2010, and we eventually got married. We were only married for a few months, and separated due to domestic abuse. I moved back to London in 2011. I have contacted him, and he has no problem going ahead with it. I am in possession of our marriage certificate. We have no children, bank accounts, etc, so it is literally just a straight divorce without any complications. I have left it for quite a while as I have only felt up to facing it now.

Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are a number of online and quick offline services that will do a divorce very efficiently, cheaply and speedily for you, provided that the divorce is uncontested. As it sounds like this is the cas ein your situation, I would advise using one of these services to save money.


----------

